
The 36 Most Valuable Start-ups on Earth - prateekj
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140126150147-213114599-the-36-most-valuable-start-ups-on-earth?trk=tod-home-art-list-small_1
======
colept
Services like Dropbox, Pinterest, and Square - are they really considered
startups anymore? I feel like they've become staples in our tech-advanced
community.

~~~
prateekj
I think all the companies are technically considered startups until their
IPOs.

